# IS it possible to DIY co2 cartridge from pellet gun for planted tank?



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a bunch of co2 cartridges laying around for my pellet gun that i don't use. My question is, is there a way to DIY these cartridges for my 5.5g?
Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

never mind, found it.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7-diy-regulated-co2-nano-pico-aquarium-3.html 

order one of these
http://cgi.ebay.com/PAINTBALL-QUICK...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4152abe290


----------

